# Need help on How to smooth out tilled land



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

Need some help. I have a kubota M5 111 and I tilled and cross tilled 10 acre’s that was just root plowed with a D6 and raked to but after the D6 was done I was left with land that was very uneven and with low and high spots. I want the land for growing alfalfa. I also have another piece of land that is 20 acres That is the same any Ideas how to smooth the land out.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Do you have a large plow to pull??

If so, chain the largest log you can pull behind the plow and keep plowing, not deep but enough to loosen the top layer of dirt...

If you can find a drag hare as I call it, has a bunch of spikes on it, I have a set that is 3pt mount, it does a great job in soft dirt but does take several trips across the land in different directions...

Maybe post a pic of just how rough it is.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep sounds like you need a drag... The best is probably an i-beam or old railroad rail... Weld chain to it several feet apart so you can pull it behind the tractor, like a tongue... Drag it over the high spots it should pull soil into the low spots...

If you don't have access to an I-beam or railroad rail, but can get your hands on some old tires, you can chain or bolt them together side by side in two rows one behind the other and pull them behind the tractor as a drag... The bigger the tires the better...

Best of luck! OL J R


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

You need one of these instead of a dozer
https://www.seppi.com/en/video/field-crops-and-meadows.html?slg=wbs-fh-abandoned-land-being-cleared-with-heavy-duty-flail-mower


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

As already stated I beam or RR Iron works the best. Telephone pole works good too. Anything wide and heavy. But aside from those things you need a lot of patience. It will take many trips over the field to get it good and smooth. Good Luck!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If tree/weed residue isn't too thick I'll recommend utilizing a field cultivator crossing field at different angles.


----------



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

I’m going to find a I beam or telephone post I think that will be the best thing to do. The guy I got to do the land clearing just mutilated the land.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

On our place land cleared of native forest when cleared was very rough. We used to plough several times with a disc plough pulling harrows behind the plough. The disc plough was at maximum set, ie narrowest cut and the discs at the greatest angle to move the most soil on each pass.

Land can be levelled using almost any cultivating machine available. We also used what we call a scarifier (heavy tined cultivator) with harrows towed behind.

Example of a scarifier.

https://goo.gl/images/n8UMdd

A tined seed drill will do too but must not be a minimum till version.

With the advent of minimum till practices much of the cultivating machinery has been consigned to scrap

Or if you want there is a range of land levelling machines, of which this is a very cheap but cost effective version:

www.constructionsales.com.au http://www.constructionsales.com.au/buy/new/OAG-AD-12901868/2017-ilgi-htsv-600-6m-land-leveller/


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I hear ya about a dozer with root rake for land clearing...boys they can make one hell of a mess if not operated correctly. 
All them damned root pieces.... are a horror show to clean up.
We demo-ed one of those Seppi machines a few years back.. $40K new and went on back of 150hp tractor.. dug to a depth of 16" and let me tell you this one pass you were DONE! perfect soil no stone no roots nothing but pure soil. But its slow took 8hrs to do 8 acres but it was perfectly fluffy soil with nothing left bigger than a dime.
Only way you could have gotten better soul would be digging it out 16" deep ans screening it! That machine pulverized rocks and everything. Didn't do well on big stones but anything soccer ball sized or smaller was turned into soil!. 
Oh and 16" of depth...tooo deep you would get stuck in it ...had to let that area settle and firm up it was so fluffy and nice. (This is why they have packing roller on rear now)


----------

